# Can I eat you?



## Mistique (Jun 30, 2011)

Neah just kidding.

I just need to rant a little because I am going crazy 

I am on a diet and I've been told that it is very effective as long as you stick to it so that is what I am doing. It's 500 calories a day though, and if you know anything about calories that is nothing. I am starving. It's also a liquid diet, so I haven't had any solid food for over 9 days. Worse of all, I haven't lost any weight yet. They tell me that is perfectly normal as sometimes your weight platforms and you just have to stick with it and sooner or later you will loose weight. On top of that I am tired and I am having dizzy spells which are getting worse every day. Apparently THAT is normal too. Everything about it is normal, but I feel like shit and even my bloody cat is loosing more weight than I am (and he's getting extra food because he is supposed to gain weight).

So let me repeat that question. Can I eat you?

Neah still kidding. Rants over.


----------



## BabaYaga (Jul 1, 2011)

Please go eat something! Any diet that makes you survive on an unnatural amount of calories and makes you feel uncomfortable is not sustainable and your weight loss probably wont be either. Maybe speak to a nutritionist who can give you a healthy, balanced eating plan that's right for you and that you can follow forever. And a little exercise doesn't hurt. I'm sorry to be the harbinger of boring advice, but quick fixes don't work and what's the point of being skinny if you're unhappy and unhealthy?


----------



## Eluixa (Jul 1, 2011)

You poor thing! This is not right. Go eat. I've fasted before. Yeah, I've lost weight doing it, but gained twice as much back. Blacked out. I did not know then that I am hypoglycemic. Go eat, really, poach yourself a couple eggs and lay them on toast. I'm betting protein would help just now. The Gabriel Method is a really good book to read, on this subject and more.


----------



## Jinxi (Jul 1, 2011)

Please please eat something! These kinds of diets are never good for you. To be living on purely liquid will strain your body, no wonder you are having dizzy spells. The unfortunate thing about these kinds of diets is that you may lose weight, but as soon as you start eating solid food, the weight will pop itself straight back on.

The best thing to do is eat a balanced diet. Have a look at this site, it gives great advice and doesn't cause your stomach to eventually start eating itself 

Welcome to Weight Watchers South Africa


----------



## BipBopRealGoodNop (Jul 1, 2011)

like everyone else suggests i think you should go and eat something.

PS This might sound weird but i assume everyone else on here who's posted is American.
Its strange how Americans say 'go eat' but Brits say 'go and eat'


----------



## Custard (Jul 1, 2011)

Well everyone else is quite right, go and eat something. When you want to go on a diet, don't. Start working out, stop using the car and walk but don't starve yourself its doing more harm than good anyways. And well considering my name, eating custard is pretty good idea. xD


----------



## Witch (Jul 1, 2011)

I did the Cambridge Diet last year which sounds very similar to what you are doing, but I lost weight.  If you have been doing this kind of diet for 9 days and not lost anything I find that very strange.  I lost about 50lbs in 9 weeks.

BUT (and its a big BUT) these kind of diets are only safe if you follow the guidelines exactly.  You must have answered all health questions correctly, you must drink the recommended amounts of fluids on top of the shakes / soups etc.

Personally I am now following Slimming World which is great, eat lots of low fat proteins, loads of fresh fruit and vegetables and include a balanced amount of dairy and carb.  i dont go hungry and also get to treat myself to chocolate or alcohol ocasionally if I fancy it.  

Just take care and if you are feeling faint and shakey and aren't losing weight I think that is your body's way of saying that this diet isn't for you.


----------



## Robert_S (Jul 1, 2011)

Not good, Mist. Five hundred calories as far too low. Your body's metabolism will adapt to the lower intake, so when you come off the diet, you'll just balloon back as it stores the excess as fat.

Try this link:

http://physicsdiet.com/HowManyCaloriesDoesMyBodyBurn.aspx

To get a rough idea of how much your body needs to maintain itself in its current condition. From there I would subtract 20% off the calories.

As an aside, I did an atkins diet and lost weight. Low carb diets work, but as in all cases, no one solution fixes everyone's problem. Start with the above and check your results after a few months.



> Well everyone else is quite right, go and eat something. When you want to go on a diet, don't. Start working out, stop using the car and walk but don't starve yourself its doing more harm than good anyways. And well considering my name, eating custard is pretty good idea. xD



She does need to quantify her intake though. If she starts to get more active, she will likely eat more to make up the difference. She does need to have a number and she will have to put in the work.

Back to Mist, physical activity is a great way to help burn excess and firm up if you know what is excess and watch what you eat.  Contrary to a lot of misconceptions, lifting weights is excellent. Women don't have enough natural testosterone to turn into body building beasts. Instead, they start to look like fitness models: slim, shapely and very tone.

However, if weights are not what you want, consider come hybrid activity, such as rowing.


----------



## Mistique (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you everyone for responding  It did make me feel better and I will have a look at some of the things you suggested. 

The one you spoke about, Witch, sounds very similar.

My doctor gave me this one and it's definately one where you have to stick to the rules no matter what. Its some kind of powder that I have to mix with water and then it turns into this milkshake (which sounds more tasty than it actually is). It contains all the vitamins and minerals my body need in a day. So I guess on the health part I am not in too much trouble. I have to do it for a minimum of two weeks (which is three more days) and a maximum of thee weeks. You can't do longer unless your doctor specifically says that you can and mine is not likely to do that as I am not that much overweight to begin with. Then you go into the second fase for a week where you only replace two meals a day with the milkshake and then the third fase for another weak where you only replace one meal a day with a milkshake. Of course the other meals have to be healthy ones (not french fries ). That way your body slowly adjusts again to eating regular food. After that it's back to healthy normal eating and working out. Which I did before too, so that won't be a change. I didn't gain weight from unhealthy eating or lack of exercize. I did bodypump before, which I really loved. So weightlifting just like you said Robert  It will definately change the shape of your body quick. I gained weight from the hormons I had to inject into myself day in day out during three IVF attempts in one year. They are kinda hard to get out of the system, to me anyway, so in a way this diet is like detox 

During these two weeks however I am not allowed to work at all though. If I did work out I would pass out as I simply don't get enough calories to sustain that kind of activity.

I am loosing weight again though  About a pound a day. I figured out what was stopping me loose weight before. I was close to having my period and my body always blows up a bit then. The dizzy spells got worse because of the hot weather we've been having and now that it's cooled down a bit outside... that is getting better too.


----------



## Dudester (Jul 2, 2011)

1978-1993, I ran triathalons. My training diet:

7 a.m. Breakfast-fresh fruit

10:00 a.m. snack-an orange or apple 

1 p.m.-Lunch-either a large salad or soup


6 p.m. Dinner- a balanced meal, skinless chicken breast, 1/2 cup rice, veggies


Also, an hour in the gym and a run-6 to 10 miles.


----------



## JosephB (Jul 2, 2011)

Sure you can, Mist. How about with some fava beens and a nice chianti?


----------



## Mistique (Jul 3, 2011)

That sounds like a tough diet too Dudester. Did it help with the training?


----------



## Mistique (Jul 3, 2011)

I don't like Chianti much, but I since it comes so highly recommended...there is a first for everything


----------



## kilativ15 (Jul 8, 2011)

Unless your body is used to fasting, all you'll find is your muscle wasting away while the fat just clings :/ 
Is it a medical diet, or just something to lose weight with?


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (Jul 8, 2011)

If you want to lose weight and still be healthy you should be getting 1200 - 1500 calories a day. Try five small meals a day, and try to balance it all. You shouldn't cut out all fat, rather, start eating natural healthy fats, like nuts and seeds and avacadoes. Drink lots of water. Also, it helps to exercise.


----------



## Mistique (Jul 8, 2011)

Something to loose weight with... but the doctor did suggest it. Recently the doctor is not too pleased anymore. She thinks I should go into the second fase (where you can eat one normal meal a day) and I don't want to. She thinks that the weight that I am now (60 kg) is fine and I don't think so.


----------



## Mistique (Jul 8, 2011)

Yeah I was doing that before I did this Dream, it was too slow.


----------



## kilativ15 (Jul 8, 2011)

Mate, I tell you now that his diet is awful :/

Fat is very harder for out body to burn and use as energy, so it'll go to your muscles first. So losing the flab and weight will be twice as hard. You'll lose mass!
And our bodies are smart. If you dont eat, your body will go into a panic, so that everytime you eat...well...anything, it will cling as MUCH FAT AS IT CAN.

I'd suggest a healthier diet with light cardio exercises! This purging just isn't going to help mate!


----------



## Mistique (Jul 8, 2011)

Mate? hm, isn't that a guy word to use? I'm a girl  well woman.

I understand what you mean. I really don't have to loose any weight anymore as I have a healthy BMI. The diet already did what it is supposed to. I just don't want to stop yet. I will, but not yet.


----------



## kilativ15 (Jul 8, 2011)

Well alright lasse, you know your body best  !


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jul 8, 2011)

I do hope your cat is not really losing weight faster than you, it can be very bad news if cats lose weight quickly. Digesting their body fat puts a strain on their liver, which causes them to stop eating, which causes them to digest more body fat. It becomes a viscious circle which can be fatal.


----------



## caelum (Jul 8, 2011)

I'll second what others have said and say that 500 calories a day sounds pretty sketchy, Mist.  Dunno how a doctor could recommend that.  Do you really trust this guy?  Hopefully it works out for you, whatever you do.


----------



## Elapse (Jul 9, 2011)

I don't know much about nutrition but I know this is not right. So go and eat something. Dont torture your stomach~~ And yes, like everyone else, I think a little exercise would definitely be a better idea.


----------



## Like a Fox (Jul 9, 2011)

Mistique - this is no good. 

I did the exact same thing last year. But I did it because I had gained 20kgs when I quit smoking. 
My body hates me. But actually I carried 20kgs quite well because of how tall I am.

Anyway. I did meal replacement shakes, and hardly any calories, and then I cycled an hour everyday, and it's just not a maintainable way to lose weight. You lose it and then  what? You have to learn some other diet to keep it off. I was also weak and miserable.

Better you do what I did starting in November that made me lose the whole 20kgs in 3 months... I ate 1200 calories a day, sometimes a meal replacement shake instead of a meal... but usually just one. And I worked out every single day. Weight, cardio, aerobics type training. I not only lost the weight. I was the happiest I'd been in a long time because that exercise is so good for releasing endorphins. And I got strong and fit too. 

My weight has been a big problem my whole life. I weighed 160kgs when I was 17. I'm half that now, but I understand crash dieting. It just took me so many years to figure out it's not the answer. The exercise was really the key. And when you're working out that much, you just _want_ to put good stuff in your body and eat well.


----------



## Rustgold (Jul 10, 2011)

Actually, there shouldn't be any reason for anybody to need to diet, yet alone crash-diet.  _(Excepting the very rare medical issue)_ There wouldn't be a single case of obesity that couldn't be fixed with several simple changes _(and maybe a staple if a stomach has been permanently stretched)_.  For instance there isn't a need to cake every dinner with creamy sauce (and you shouldn't be eating food that needs it).

I'd question the competence of any doctor that encourages parents to do fad crash-diets, because it simply isn't necessary.


----------



## Mistique (Jul 10, 2011)

Yeah you guys are right. I‘m not obese. Not even overweight anymore. The dizzyspells got worse and after fainting for the second time today I am now fed up and am slowly returning to normal eating (has to be slow as my body needs to adjust to food again). after I got me strenght back. I‘m going to start bodypump again which I love.

Ollie my kat did loose more weight than I did as I wasn‘t loosing any at the time. My cat has a tumor though so that would be why. He‘s get meds and hopefully they will work.

Like a fox - that is amazing. My husband weighed 140kg and he just had a gastric bypass. He has lost 25kg so far. I guss that made me wany to loose weight too. Everyone is telling me to stop as I am quite skinny already (60 kg)


----------



## MeeQ (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm skinny, and my metabolism is above average in it's ability to make me toned without lifting a finger (Ask the Fox one). 
So I have nothing constructive or philosophical to say that will mean anything, because i've never known what it is you are all talking about. Yay me! (Exclamation needed, because I smiled and jumped with pride)


----------



## BabaYaga (Jul 11, 2011)

It's so interesting how much time and effort we put into regarding what we eat and what it does to us. 

Actually heard something very interesting on the radio regarding the medieval perception of gluttony as a sin- apparently their definition went so far as to include: anticipating meals too eagerly, eating expensive food and delicacies, eating between meals, adding sauces and seasonings to food and eating food that has too been too elaborately prepared... 

So much for Masterchef then...


----------



## MeeQ (Jul 11, 2011)

Gluttony to me, is by far one of the worst of the deadly sins (Not for it's evil). It makes people weak, both physical and mental. It gives them false hopes. It lacks enthusiasm and courage like the rest. 

Pride makes a man do things he would never do without it. Constructive and absolute.
Envy makes a man act of his impulse and instinct. Changing his life to suit and adapt to win.

These two sins are a necessary evil on this world, one I open my arms to daily.

P.S When people wear gluttony as armour, I wish them ill.


----------



## Argentum (Jul 30, 2011)

I just recently ended a 17 day water fast (the only thing you eat/drink is water) I did it to break gluttony's hold on me. I'm not morbidly obese. I just couldn't make myself control what I ate, when to, when to stop, and those details. To have a food addiction is one of the worst things to have to endure. For any other addiction, you eventually make yourself stop doing it. But for food addictions, because you need to eat, you can never really get a chance to break it. Dieting isn't really a cure, it just puts your gluttony into waiting, and it'll attack you in the midst of the diet so you fail.  So while I was 'extreme' I was in a good situation to be safe about it and I feel like my attachment to food has been reset. I get another chance to change the way I eat. I was totally addicted to sugar. I can now truthfully say that I feel no pull towards sugar or chocolate at this time. And my stomach finally got a break from digesting food 24/7

Mistique, I'm glad you're on food again.


----------



## Inchworm (Oct 22, 2011)

Well, my dear, you are welcome to eat me BUT I fear the bones would get stuck in your teeth & my hair would shoot up your nose, making you sneeze violently & repeatedly!

Seriously, PLEASE eat something! Even if it's just a dandelion, but eat SOMETHING QUICK! I crash dieted years ago, in sheer desperation, losing 5 stone in 6 months by eating only 1 yoghurt or mullerice once a month! I only ate once a month & while I looked good & eventually got used to it it seriously affected my system to the point where I can't crash at all now! If I try I get agonizing cramps after 24 hours! 

 Try Slim-Fast shakes & nibbly bars. As someone who is only 5'1 but a whopping 14 stone I've tried all kinds over the years (am a strict veggie, non-smoker & hate chocolate & only drink in moderation so it's reasonably easy for me to diet) but I find Slim-Fast, while quite expensive, does actually work on me as I hate those diets where I have to stuff my face with huge pills made of grass etc-ugh-& up to 30 a day! Each day I just have a couple of Slim-Fast shakes with a normal sandwich or something & a couple of nibbly bars & after a month I actually started feeling lighter & better and HEALTHIER! 

Another way iS to dream you are in a HUGE supermarket & stood in front of shelf after shelf of your most favourite food...say...chocolate...in the dream you literally eat EVERY bar, EVERY box of chocolate, EVERY choc cake etc, in reality the human body can never take so much in one go, then when you wake up your brain will be so over-loaded feeling sick that it simply can't eat choc for a while, it'll crave fruit or veg or something. Sounds odd but I tried it when I was addicted to Fruit Pastilles & it worked! I've not touched them for years!

Best of luck sweet pea. x:cat:


----------



## Bloggsworth (Oct 22, 2011)

500 calories a day is dangerously low and anybody who advised you to eat so little should be put against the wall and shot! No sensible doctor would ever advise such a diet. An anorexic would consider that a starvation diet. If you wish to lose weight, the only sensible long term way is to eat less; buy smaller plates so that less food fills the plate and your visual senses are satisfied, just get used to eating less over a period. If your body thinks it is being starved it will hang on to what it's got, so you may not initially loose weight.


----------



## The Backward OX (Oct 22, 2011)

Bah. Can a mod please change the name of this thread to something less hetero-erotic? It is totally misleading.


----------

